# Shiatsu Therapist



## lizmedrano (Apr 20, 2017)

I am a Shiatsu therapist, trained in the USA.
I'd like to move to Europe, to work doing Shiatsu.
From what I've read working under the guise of "relaxation therapy" or "wellness" is a way for me to be able to practice...does anyone have any input on this or suggestions or know anyone who has worked as an alternative/holistic healer in Europe?

Thanks


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You are not eligible for a freelance permit and would require a regular business permit including business plan, financing, insurance, etc

Do you have sufficient financing? How well do you speak German?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

*Sunshine* said:


> How well do you speak German?


Hopefully at least enough to pronounce it "Vellness"!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

lizmedrano said:


> I am a Shiatsu therapist, trained in the USA.
> I'd like to move to Europe, to work doing Shiatsu.
> From what I've read working under the guise of "relaxation therapy" or "wellness" is a way for me to be able to practice...does anyone have any input on this or suggestions or know anyone who has worked as an alternative/holistic healer in Europe?


Yeah, 500 million people are waiting for you...and yes hopefully some could pay for your service..
you only have to catch it..

Good luck


----------

